

LA businessman hires 100 homeless people to buy iPhones, scheme backfires - anigbrowl
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/09/20/homeless-recruited-to-buy-iphones/2844979/

======
jacalata
Where does Apple get off deciding not to sell to the guys he was paying? Are
they also trying to identify the people just planning to sell it on ebay five
minutes later? ([http://www.businessinsider.com/gold-
iphone-5s-ebay-2013-9](http://www.businessinsider.com/gold-
iphone-5s-ebay-2013-9)). Maybe only people with a tattoo of Jobs should get
one? Or maybe the Apple store employees should stick to their job as retailers
and just sell it to anyone who waited in line and gives them the cash, and if
the company really objects to people flipping their consumer toys for cash,
they can make enough of them available to meet demand.

